
Programming Techniques: Regular expression search algorithm (Ken Thompson 1968) - bane
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=363387
======
jansan
Link to actual PDF:

[https://www.fing.edu.uy/inco/cursos/intropln/material/p419-t...](https://www.fing.edu.uy/inco/cursos/intropln/material/p419-thompson.pdf)

